# Torrington No. 7 pedals



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anyone date these pedals, and tell me what bikes these were used on?
20's track bike? Earlier? I don't ever see these.  Any info please.  They are NFS... For now
Thanks


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2012)

According to this site they were from the '40s and '50s.

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill####


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing site!
Thanks!



It came with a 20's Mead pathfinder I bought then sold.  Man did that bike have alot of miss matched parts :-/
Ok I will sell these pedals, takers?
SOLD!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 5, 2012)

Well thats a pleasant surprise! Those are cool pedals, I picked up a pair a while back and put them on my 46 Schwinn Continental because I liked them, now I know they are at least period correct...and used on Schwinns!....I thought they were a lot earlier pedals.

And thanks for posting that site!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've had that pedal website saved as a favorite for a while now and find it very helpful - if my failing memory is correct, I think someone posted it here on the Cabe previously.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll take them. Wait, what's the price?


----------

